# בגדי חתן לחתונת שישי בצהריים בקיץ



## tamirye (9/5/12)

בגדי חתן לחתונת שישי בצהריים בקיץ 
הי שלום לפורום!

אז יש לנו בדיוק עוד חודש עד לחתונה, ונושא בגדי החתן עדיין מציק לי. החופה תערך בשעה 13:30 בגן הארועים בחוץ והארוע בפנים בתוך אולם ממוזג.
מכיוון שמדובר על תחילת יוני, יכול מאד להיות שיהיה כבר די חם במהלך היום. (מחזיקים אצבעות ליום נעים!)
מעניין אותי לדעת מה חתנים אחרים לובשים לחתונת שישי בצהריים בקיץ. האם לובשים ז'קט? ואם לא האם חולצה ועניבה? או כל דבר אחר...

יום טוב לכולם!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/5/12)

אמנם לא שישי בצהריים 
ואמנם החתונה הייתה בתחילת נובמבר. 
אבל בעלי סובל מאד מחום. 
הוא לבש חולצה יפה עם שרוול קצר ומכנס בהיר. 
הוא אמר שאין סיכוי שהוא הולך עם ג'קט - כי גם ככה חם לו ועוד יותר חם בחופה. 

זה היה מאד יפה וחגיגי והוא עדין נשאר הוא. 
בקרדיטים שלי יש תמונה של הבגדים שהוא לבש- קנינו בגדים של מקס מורטי בפולגת.


----------



## AandL1 (9/5/12)

אולי במקום ז׳קט 
ווסט? הוא יכול לשים אותו רק לקראת החופה (ויפה גם לשלב עם זה עניבה) ועד אז גם להסתובב עם שרוול מקופל ואחרי החופה להוריד אותו ולהחליף לחולצה קלילה.


----------



## tamirye (10/5/12)

אני גם בעד עניבה! 
זה לא מחמם מידי ומוסיף להופעה..
תודה..


----------



## המרחפת (10/5/12)

אנחנו מתחתנים במאי, בשישי בצהריים 
החתן קנה מכנסי כותנה בצבע אפור בהיר, וחולצה לבנה מכופתרת שמתחתיה גופיה.

זה נראה לי עונש ללבוש ג'קט בשישי בצהריים, ולו רק בשביל הזמן של קבלת פנים+חופה.


----------



## tamirye (10/5/12)

הצבעים שבחרנו כנראה די דומים 
צבעים בהירים מתאימים לדעתי לשעה כזאת..
הבעייה שיש כאלה שטוענים שזה לא מספיק אלגנטי לחתונה..


----------



## המרחפת (10/5/12)

תראי, יגידו לך הרבה דברים 
האלגנטיות במקרה שלנו היא בגזרה, בבד, בשילוב ביניהם. ובעיקר בעובדה שהחתן בד"כ לא לבוש ככה. 

את צריכה לעשות את האיזון העדין מתי להקשיב למה שאומרים לך ומתי זה לא מתאים לך. 
את הרי לא תחנטי אותו בחליפה או בכמה שכבות בצהרי שישי בקיץ, רק כי מישהי (שלא צריכה ללבוש את זה אלא שמלה קצרה וקלילה!) אמרה שזה לא מספיק אלגנטי.


----------

